# Look what we trapped



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

After the raccoon attack we decided to put a trap near our coop. This is what we found this morning.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yuck ! Good job trapping!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

It's such a good feeling when you catch something and the problem goes away isn't it good job by the way.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope we catch the raccoon next. The raccoon attacked my silkie so my bf has a bullet with its name on it


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

That a girl our chickens come first that's what I say good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

So mr raccoon came and visited us last night. He ate all the bait but the trap didn't go off. Then he went and tore open a bag of garbage all over my porch. Lol. Oooo I can't wait to get this sucker


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We had a raccoon actually break some of the metal on our trap! So crazy, it was about 10 feet from where we set it and a couple of the metal bars were snapped. Stupid raccoon.


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

Raccoons are the spawns of satans. Atleast to bird owners. I've trapped and killed and/or released 5 in the last month. It's a never ending fight here. So I just make sure everyone is cooped securely at night. I've got 3 layers of wire on each window.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Great catch on the possum! Sounds like you have a real smarty pants for a **** to catch yet. Good luck.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Finally got the raccoon! We stayed up til midnight waiting for it to come. My bf put his 22 through the kitchen window and first shot went right through the eye.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Woohoo you go girl congrats on catching the sob now hopefully you won't have any problems if it doesn't bother you take the body and drag it around the farm a trapper told me if you do this they won't come around I did it to a mink I killed and it actually worked its been 2 years with no problems.


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

ShowBarnMom said:


> Raccoons are the spawns of satans. Atleast to bird owners. I've trapped and killed and/or released 5 in the last month. It's a never ending fight here. So I just make sure everyone is cooped securely at night. I've got 3 layers of wire on each window.


For sure! I've trapped eleven so far this year in a trap under the window of my chicken stall. None were released! Once a raccoon is released, he will never be trapped again.


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

ellis36 said:


> For sure! Ive trapped eleven so far this year in a trap under the window of my chicken stall. None were released! Once a raccoon is released, he will never be trapped again.


We release them a long way away, on a persons property we do not care for. *evil laugh*


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

My genius neighbor actually leaves out dog food in his driveway for raccoons! LOVE that guy. We now get raccoons in our front yard in the middle of the day, hanging around like they own the place. I have little kids and now chickens! When we built our coop we used hardware cloth and we surrounded the coop...top, bottom and sides. The place is like Fort Knox!


----------

